# Cant connect samsung chat to orange brightbox.



## chicken82 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi,

My husband got a samsung chat 335 for Christmas and it has never connected to our Orange livebox (dns error/fail). Shortly after Christmas, all our gadgets started to drop off the internet - xbox, wii, laptop etcOrange tech managed to fix it 3 times over the phone but we knew it was on its way out. Eventually, after a lot of complaining, Orange informed us that livebox had been replaced with a brightbox and would send us one.
The bright box works well, but my husbands phone still has exactly the same problem. Dns fail. very occasionally it looks like it is going to do something, may even show google, but wont finish loading. Orange have changed the box from channel 11 to 13 (which has improved my phones connection - nokia c3, which incidently always connected with the livebox but has been a bit hit or miss with brightbox) As far as we can tell, it is connecting to the box, but not connecting to the internet... 

Orange say its not down to them, it must be the phone settings but we cant work out what needs to change? 

Can anyone help?

Thank you!


----------

